# Great day for me today!!



## Guest (Jun 27, 2006)

Today was a bit on the odd side. I was suppose to be off work today, but my job kept calling me and saying that I may need to come in to work so I had to pretty much stay by the phone all morning. Anyways, I didn't have to go which was cool. My dad then has his friends over and they tell me they have a surprise for me. We then go out to where we all normally shoot at and I figured my dad had a new gun. He always does this kind of stuff to me when he gets a new gun. He then pulls out 2 boxes of .30-06 ammo and of course I figure I was going to be rifle shooting. I was so wrong. He then tells me to go into the car and get the top box from the back seat. I then bring it to him and he tells me to open it up. I open it and what do you think I see? A Lone Eagle pistol chambered in .30-06. That was his new gun he had gotten. I was so excited that I could hardly even load it. Of course it loads all weird anyways. Like an artilary cannon. So I manage to shoot a box of ammo and I give up because my hands were hurting. 

Then my dad takes the gun and puts it away and then his friend pulls out 5 boxes of .357 magnum ammo and gives them to me. Then my dad says that I should have brought my Security Six with me. I then look all sad and everything and then he tells me to get the other box in the car. I get it and open it and inside is his Desert Eagle. Surprise number 2. I then load that thing up and start popping everything I could find laying around. Pieces of wood, beer bottles, small appliances. Even shot a bed that was laying around there. 

Now here's were a pretty cool joke on me takes place. I find 4 beer cans in perfect condition. I then ask my dad and his friends to fill them up with water from the aquaduct so that they will explode when I shoot them. Well, they filled up 3 with water, but the 4th one they filled up with tannerite and didn't tell me. They then set up the cans about 2 feet apart from eachother on the ground and then I shoot them from like 10 yards away. The tannerite can was 2nd from the left. When I managed to hit that can WOW!! It scared the heck out of me and I almost dropped the gun. I then turn around and my dad and his friends are just laughing like crazy at me. I then start laughing as well.

I don't know what I did to deserve such a fun day today, but all I know is this is the most fun I have had in a very long time.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

You shot a can full of tannerite from 10 yards????


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

kinda funny


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> You shot a can full of tannerite from 10 yards????
> 
> [img:60:150:bba3f45383]http://forums.ratedesi.com/images/smilies/bsflag.gif[/img:bba3f45383]


+1


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> You shot a can full of tannerite from 10 yards????


Maybe it was a little farther. My eyes aren't rangefinders you know. It was close enough that the shockwave ripped through my chest. Besides unless you're familiar with tannerite (like I am) you will know that the usual 1/2 lb targets they give you to shoot will fill up a standard beer can and still have some left over. :-D


----------

